# Outboard Classic



## OutboardClassic (Jun 18, 2014)

Next weekend (June 27-28) is the Gulf Coast Outboard Classic at Orange Beach Marina. Friday night party and Saturday fishing. $1,000 entry fee per boat. Last year more than $50,000 in cash prizes. Outboard boats of any size. Register at www.outboardclassic.com or call Orange Beach Marina at 251-981-4207


----------

